# Anyone do gourd crafts and gourd growing?



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I grew some gourds years ago and didn't do anything. I'm wanting to do stuff with gourds this year and yes, I plan to grow some.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Years ago, I grew a lot of gourds. Some of my art students painted them. Some carved them. It’s a great winter project.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Lots of gourd crafting in the southwest. The gourds seem to lend themselves to Native American art. I've always thought about doing that craft, but it's been a "next year I'll do it" project.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

This thread just reminded me I have gourd seeds from a teacher who did a gourd project years ago. I wonder if they will sprout.

We made lanterns with the gourds she grew. Cut the top off and drilled holes in them so the light would peak out. We also painted them.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

There's a couple who do the local fairs and events selling gourd products from ones they grow. Make A reasonable living as I understand.

Jeff


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I usually grow gourds. I have some nice ones in the basement I planned on making bird houses with. I have done them in the past with poor results. Even after scrubbing and sanding the paint still peeled off. The one unpainted gourd hung in a tree for a couple years but was never used by birds. 
I have seen some very beautiful wood burning projects done on gourds. I never tried it.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

weaselfire said:


> There's a couple who do the local fairs and events selling gourd products from ones they grow. Make A reasonable living as I understand.
> 
> Jeff


I would like to know more. Post here or send to me via PM if possible. Thank you.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> This thread just reminded me I have gourd seeds from a teacher who did a gourd project years ago. I wonder if they will sprout.
> 
> We made lanterns with the gourds she grew. Cut the top off and drilled holes in them so the light would peak out. We also painted them.


Why not? They will take anywhere from 1 to long as 3 weeks to sprout. Worth trying regardless.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I even took a class at a home in Fairfield, VA to learn to work with gourds. Had to use ink stains. Cleaning them was an eye opener. These masks will come in handy! After the class, local gourds prices flew up like crazy and could not afford.


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

Don't forget to make "birdhouses" out of them. My wife _bought one_ (used, thankfully), when we had these things proliferating like tribbles ...

When there isn't a bird in it, it can be hung close to a tree, and it makes a good sound like a wind chime, hitting the tree.


----------

